# New Baby.. gender confusion.



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

This is Annabel Lee. I adopted her from a member of another forum who got her for free in exchange for holding a bird while it got it's wings clipped. Originally Annabel Lee was very skinny but she's slowly been gaining weight and was healthy enough to find her new home (with me :-D). She's still a little skinny but I have some NLS grow and a few other really good foods from her foster owner to help Annabel continue to get healthy.

I'm actually starting to wonder if Annabel Lee is a "he". The girl told me that she had been making bubblenests but I just figured that she was one of those females that made a bubblenest. But when I saw her in person she looks strangely male. She has pretty long ventrals and she flared sidelong to the mirror I put against the tank. I can't see an egg spot but its possible that is just because she's so skinny.

So what do you think female VT or male PK?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Your in the same boat I am in. I have an unknown Betta as well. She/He looks exactly like Crimson just a different color.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Gorgeous little... it... lol. Same problem I was having with Tifa a while back... "She" was making bubblenests and flaring like crazy, and eventually we figured out dude is not a lady. 

Can you get a flaring pic?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm gunna go "He", simply because the face looks too manly to be a girly xDD It's purty, though! Yeah, TJB is having issues with her gender-confused betta xD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll try to get one tomorrow. I don't want to stress her out any more tonight. She definitely flares full on and has a beard. I may put her in my divided picture tank with a male and see how she reacts.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I wish crimson would flare. I put a mirror in Crimson's tank and all he/she would do was push it around.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not very good with determining genders (when it's not obvious) but I'm going with VT female because her/his ventral fins seem a little short to be a male PK's, compared to mine. Of course, in those pics, her/his ventrals aren't completely stretched out. (Unless my male PK has abnormally long ventral fins, which I highly doubt.) But... if he/she has been making bubblenests.... 
It's really hard to say. o.o

Gorgeous fish though!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Her ventrals are pretty long and full. I just don't know because the original owner was positive she was a girl. We'll find out when I put her in my sorority lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ooo this is tough haha
The dorsal fin looks like a female Vt's but the body shape kinda looks like a male so I'm not sure :/


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I immediately thought very young PK male.. 

The body is very long, and the face/mouth looks more male, and the Anal fin is very pointed, and the ventrals are long and full. Add the bubble nesting and I'm 98 percent sure it's a male.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm thinking that too. I don't know how old he/she is. The reason for the pot bellie is she was very starved and is slowly putting on weight.. still skinny though.

I'm going to try putting him in a lee's betta keeper next to an aggressive male (Sid Vicious) and see how he reacts..

If he is a male that's gonna be bad news  it would mean I couldn't get the king betta I've been dying to get. I would have to get rid of one of my other males if I was going to keep Annabel Lee and still get the king. On the bright side it would mean I could get another female possibly.

If he turns out to be a boy I'm naming him General Lee.


----------



## sarbear (Jun 4, 2010)

This might be a silly question but don't female betta fish have the white egg spot? Mine is female and has the white spot. Are there just some that don't show that as obviously?


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like a PK to me, but who knows. Either way, adorable fishy :3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

All females have an ovipositor but some don't show it as easily, especially when they aren't conditioned to breed. This girl/guy is also really skinny so its harder to tell.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would say male plakat? just a ed. guess i think its a PLAKAT


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well it seems that Annabel Lee is actually General Lee. 

He is VERY lucky that my Mom has fallen in love with Alexander and wants to take him because I don't have the tank space for another male. He'll be getting my eclipse 3.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm good at identifying gender... That is a young male Pla kat. 
See how he reacts to mirrors and other males.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey could you get a flaring pic. and also just for amusement can i see his tank set up for an idea?? if thats okay with you


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Right now he's just in a 1 gallon plastic tub while I get a QT tank ready for him.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! What a beautiful colour combination!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

o i see but he looks amazing i wish i had a plakat....


----------

